# Would it be possible to edit my user name?



## Scherle

Good day!

Would it be possible to edit my user name?

Thank you!


----------



## panjandrum

See http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13538


----------



## jann

See also: Accounts, registration and usernames | WordReference Forums
[Link updated Feb. 2016]

(Panj's link leads to a rather old thread, and I'm honestly not sure what might have changed since 2005-06 on this front.)


----------



## Scherle

Hello Jann, I check the link you provided and it only says,No, we do not change usernames unless you have over 100 posts.  I already have more than a hundred post but I do not see any instruction there how.  Thanks again.


----------



## Cagey

If you have over 100 posts, use the Contact Us link to contact Mike, the administrator.  Ask him to change your name for you. You cannot edit your name yourself.


----------



## Scherle

Thank you Cagey


----------



## James Bates

jann said:


> See also: http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=commonproblems
> 
> (Panj's link leads to a rather old thread, and I'm honestly not sure what might have changed since 2005-06 on this front.)



It's dead.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

James Bates said:


> It's dead.


This is the right one

Accounts, registration and usernames | WordReference Forums


----------

